# Different (Easy-Moderate) style of joining two separate edges.



## OregonTreeHead (Sep 22, 2018)

Basic stuff. 90° corners. I'm personally making a small indoor shelf/cabinet/case. Roughly 18in W X 20in H X 4in D. Just down on my inventory of tools. Times were tough and I sold my complete Milwaukee 18v Power Set, n most my hand tools. Been accumulating lots more hand tools now though. Used to work construction, so everything was 'Go Go Go', now I don't have power tools, custom jigs (store bought), and resources like that before I'm having to re-teach myself to get the same quality r3sult as before. The detail work is awesome with slow & precise hand tools but DDAAAAAAAMMMMNNN is it time consuming. Especially under the working area 'conditions' in dealing with at the moment. 
Long Story Short : other then butting two boards or doing a miter (45) join,what are simple yet effective ways to get a solid grip between two edges??? I'm not rich or endowed with luck. Moderate skill level. Rusty, trying to shake it off


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

dovetails and finger joints come to mind. But if you are after speed, and I can't believe I'm using the words, pocket holes.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a 90. Overlap the sides with the top and bottom, glue and use small brads to nail together and putty and sand the holes and stain, polyurethane. With a cabinet that small you should not have any problem with strength of the joint. You may also want to make the sides more than the 4" wide so you can install a back with out it showing on the sides. So if you are using a 1/4" back panel add that 1/4" to your side measurement. You can do the same for the top and bottom. Again this will hide the end grain. The top will be the only place where end grain shows on the sides. Another way is to extend both the top and bottom out from the sides and put a simple bevel at each end to add some design element. Don't forget to make all your the same width to hide the back. How you have no end grain showing. Doesn't take a pile of tools to make something simple and good looking. Draw out your plans before you start cutting. Think it out. You can easily do this with limited tools.


----------

